# Show me your plakats!



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't seen a thread like this yet, so I would love to see everyones plakats! I love them! So show them off!

Here are mine!

Kinzoku









Sakura









Blinky


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is Hurley - who unfortunately passed earlier this year . He was a Giant Salamander HMPK.
I miss him. He was gorgeous and fiesty!

I got my mom a lavendar and white HMPK but don't currently have a pic of him to share. If I can get a hold of one, I'll post it as well.


----------



## Sesheru95 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, you guys have some nice plakats! I have two males one HM and the other i'm not sure.


*Electro~
*


















*Mystery~
*


















Thanks!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

this is Lulu. :U my true Plakat. 









this is Stephano, my HMPK:








he's super skittish, so pictures of him don't really exist. 8I

and this is Fritter. she's the PK i'm adopting from a friend in Ohio. :U she's coming along in August. :B


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Junglist you have some amazing plakats! Everyone has beautiful plakats, but I love your marbles junglist!


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*my plakats*

Here's my dragon plakat -- the red one.

and I just picked up this guy today -- he had been at petsmart for over a month. I cannot wait to see how he colors up with new quarters and decent eats!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

<-- My boy Dizzy here is a HMPK. I'll attach a few more pictures though


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

This is my Fern <3
He is a HMPK! I want another, but they are impossible to find where I am. And unfortunately I am paranoid with Aquabid :-?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Echo, HMPK big ear male:
















Sylvia HMPK green salamander female:
















Both of them:


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

Junglist I would kill for that blue and white male plakat in the 14th pic.. well for a few of yours


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Kobe. I don't know what to call his coloring. he's black with little greenish highlights, ha ha. White tips of his ventrals and he's a halfmoon double tail plakat.


----------



## kykartracer (Jun 1, 2012)

My Halfmoon double tail plakat - Apollo


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> Junglist you have some amazing plakats! Everyone has beautiful plakats, but I love your marbles junglist!


Thank you! All the plakats on this thread are awesome


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Babydoll said:


> Junglist I would kill for that blue and white male plakat in the 14th pic.. well for a few of yours


#14 was my first Aquabid fish purchase from Thailand just last week, it sucks I won't get to see that fella till next month cause the next import shipment to the U.S. is on the 24th


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh junglist I know how you feel! My first import comes at the same time! So excited! I won him in the raffle. I should post him..


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

This is Cole. He's a manly man!










And the sun shines out of his tail:


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's a pic of my mom's pk, Shamu.
By the way, I didn't know plakats would do this but he recently beat himself up big time. My parents went out of town and turned the A/C off. I went in and the temp in the house was 85. I checked his tank and his temp was at at least 87 if not higher due to the heater in there that makes it a couple degrees higher than the surrounding temp. 
here he is after he did that to himself. Poor guy!
When we go on vacation in July I'll make sure my parents don't leave the A/C completely off and remove his heater.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

This is my unnamed boy... who I didn't mean to get. It was hard to tell in the tank, they were all labeled as females... uh huh.. how I got both of mine.
Anyways, unnamed youngish boy. His prolific nesting, first clue, couldn't see a definite spot, second clue.. ventrals, Sakura spelled it out for me

















And this is, was PK. Poor boy. He had parasites, I had ordered medicine, but it arrived about three days after he passed  He was my first PK and MG.


----------



## yayagirl1209 (Dec 3, 2011)

My plakat, Mercury


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Ooh mercury is pretty!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

These guys came in the same shipment from Thailand. 

Hugo, HMPK "monster dragon". He has started to lose his white face. 




























Fleury, HMPK Big ear. He's a lot darker blue than his pic from the seller.

(Seller pic)


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Both of them are beautiful! I love Hugos little white mask!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a few. ^_^

Pic 1: Unnamed orange female HMPK. Perfect 180 spread with sharp edges. Hates my camera.
Pic 2: Uther, giant HMPK. He's my sweety. Has only flared once since my getting him.
Pic 3: Frost, HMPK male. He is gorgeous when flaring. Plus his nests are superb.
Pic 4: Unnamed HMPK male.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I no longer have him, but here is Faron
View attachment 57400


And he is my only plakat that I know of (some of my females may be plakat)
View attachment 57401


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Enkil drooling over 1,2,and 3. 
Kfryman both are beautiful!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^
The orange girl is going to be seeing Uther in the near future to attempt a spawn.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Waldo


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)




----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*What a difference a new home makes!*

Wanted to update my photo of new plakat ---- I had posted photos the First day after purchase and here he is now. What a difference a new home makes!


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes a nice home makes all the differenct. I find though that live plants work wonders. Especially for my marbles. Once they get those plants and color so fast.

Hodge is that first one a marble?


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 57558


My boy Rochambeau. My dad thinks he looks like a bulldog.


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

Cattitude said:


> These guys came in the same shipment from Thailand.
> 
> Hugo, HMPK "monster dragon". He has started to lose his white face.


OMG! Hugo is almost the twin of the one at our local Petsmart! the one I WANT. LOL. He's gorgeous!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

my newest plakats.

Green dragon male.



















A brother of the green dragon male but marbled




























copper black male


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> Yes a nice home makes all the differenct. I find though that live plants work wonders. Especially for my marbles. Once they get those plants and color so fast.
> 
> Hodge is that first one a marble?


He's a light colored giant HMPK... umm not really any marbling, just a bit of blue color on his fins and gills.


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

Sherlock


----------

